# Im getting my 8 week old little girl tomorrow! Yay!



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi All...just to let you know im getting my 8 week old little long haired girl tomorrow. I was supposed to have her at 10 weeks of age. But as shes doing so well im having her a bit earlier. I trust my breeder as shes always said it all depends on how the puppy is doing etc. Im also going to take her for a checkup at the vets on the way home. Ive got her bed and toys waiting here for her. I cant wait!  
Will post pics :wink:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

awwwwwwwww congrats yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Seren said:


> . Ive got her bed and toys waiting here for her. I cant wait!
> Will post pics :wink:


 And her PINK kittiwalker  Good luck!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes and her pink stroller lol. My ex thinks ive gone mad and took a pic of it with his mobile to show people ! :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Im glad you are happy  but it really has nothing to do with "how well shes doing" thats great but its about socialisation from Mother and littermates, these next couple of weeks is when she learns alot about bite inhibition etc, good luck :wave:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanx for the advice Clare, and i do appreciate it. But i DO trust my breeder. Shes very experienced indeed with the breed, and has always put the puppys first.She made sure that i knew i would only have the puppy at the right time for the pup itself. I was obviously prepared to wait untill whenever to have her...as long as my puppy was doing well. I definately wasnt in a rush.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

How exciting!! I can't wait to see pics!!!!!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I will try and post them tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

oooh Seren, you lucky thing! you must be so excited!
Try and take some piccies, (if you even get a minute to yourself to begin with!)  
It would be lovely to see her, and the best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

ccasion7: CONGRATULATIONS!! ccasion7:

I know you are so excited to be getting your baby tomorrow. I look forward to seeing LOTS of pictures of her.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanx everyone  Ill definately post pics :wink:


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

hope you wait flies by :clock: and congratulations ccasion9:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Congratulations on the new arrival!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks  I still need a pretty name for her. Ill see what shes like after ive spent more time with her. Last time i saw her she was 4 weeks old lol.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

congrats.. I am glad you are taking her to the vet on your way home. that will reassure you that everything is good..


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

you must be sooooooo excited its a great feeling getting a new baby chi you just wanna show em off everywhere awww post pics as soon as you can awwwwwwww makes me broody


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I am new here...You are so lucky! Congrats xxx


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

YAY!!!! Can't wait to see her!!!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh I can't wait for pictures of your new darling and her pink stroller.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OH yeah!!! I am excited for you!!! WE want lots of pictures!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that's wonderful news ...i bet you are so excited !!!

kisses nat


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Im going to get her in a couple of hours...times going soooooo slow lol! Im gonna call her Bambi. Because when i was a little girl the Chi that lived near me, and started my fascination off with them had the same name. Ill take and post pics asap :wink:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I still havent gone to get her. My boyfriends a bit late finishing work!

Im sitting here thinking that im not sure on the name i picked for her(Bambi). Hmmmm :? :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

it's Paris Hilton's second dog's name :roll: I know yours has a deeper meaning, but I think it will be endlessly associated with the more recent "Bambi". 

We thought about naming Ritz "Bam" (short for Bambi) since he looked like a little deer, and this is way before Paris got hers. Good thing we didn't!

I think we'll have to see some cute pictures before we can help you name it =) 

To be honest, I think Seren is one of the prettiest names I've ever heard!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

How exciting!  
I can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

im desperate to see pics!!!
i luv the name bambi,what does it matter if paris callled her pup that?
shes tour dog and if you like the name bambi go for it!
any way paris isnt such a bad person...
i bet your exited!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so have you got her then whats she like i bet you are finding it hard to stop giving her cuddles awwwww


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I got my new baby home last night. Bless her she cried in her playpen when i went to bed. It was so hard not to go and bring her up to bed with me but my boyfriend said.. no way lol. She did stop after a while - phew! And when i saw her this morning she was all excited...helicopter tail and lots of kisses lol. I love her so much already. I know ive heard lots of people say that on here with new pups but now i know what they mean! Shes just so pretty and is jumping around playing like a little lamb, as i type. She has her tiny tiny soft macdonalds toy which she treats like her baby as she carrys it everywhere. She still looks the double of Chiwi! Ive taken pics but wont be able to post them tomorrow as my boyfriend has the camera today. I was unsure about the Bambi name before i went for her...but after seeing her she definately isnt a Bambi anyway lol. You can all help me name her when i post the pics :wink: 
Sadie and Ritz`s mum/dad...im glad you like the name Seren its my daughters name and is Welsh for Star as she was born Christmas eve.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Seren said:


> I got my new baby home last night. Bless her she cried in her playpen when i went to bed. It was so hard not to go and bring her up to bed with me but my boyfriend said.. no way lol. She did stop after a while - phew! And when i saw her this morning she was all excited...helicopter tail and lots of kisses lol. I love her so much already. I know ive heard lots of people say that on here with new pups but now i know what they mean! Shes just so pretty and is jumping around playing like a little lamb, as i type. She has her tiny tiny soft macdonalds toy which she treats like her baby as she carrys it everywhere. She still looks the double of Chiwi! Ive taken pics but wont be able to post them tomorrow as my boyfriend has the camera today. I was unsure about the Bambi name before i went for her...but after seeing her she definately isnt a Bambi anyway lol. You can all help me name her when i post the pics :wink:
> Sadie and Ritz`s mum/dad...im glad you like the name Seren its my daughters name and is Welsh for Star as she was born Christmas eve.



me and chiwi can't wait to see pics!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Great news ,she sounds lovely cant wait for piccys


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh isn't it incredible how much you love them so fast? I can't wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I wanna see pics!!!! :wink:  She sounds like a doll! How is she eating???
Oh, man with all these new puppy stories I really really want another....three is just not enough in my opinion :wink: :lol: 

I wish you nothing but the best of luck with your new puppy!

-Jessica

PS - you will see that the right name will pop up and it will just fit her personality...dont worry about not having a name yet...Tequila and Ginger waited a week for their names...lol!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I wanna see pics!!!! :wink:  She sounds like a doll! How is she eating???
Oh, man with all these new puppy stories I really really want another....three is just not enough in my opinion :wink: :lol: 

I wish you nothing but the best of luck with your new puppy!

-Jessica

PS - you will see that the right name will pop up and it will just fit her personality...dont worry about not having a name yet...Tequila and Ginger waited a week for their names...lol!


----------

